# Rechner hängt sich bei einer bestimmten Standarttastatur auf



## lukasS (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Mainboard gekauft, weil mein altes kaputt war. Beide sind gleich (Asus A7V600-X).
Ich habe eine ganz normale Tastatur von Cherry, ohne jeden Schnick-Schnack. Eine ganze einfache also. Leider hängt sich der Rechner nach wenigen Minuten auf, wenn die angeschlossen ist. Mein Windoof XP Prof ist dann eingefroren.
Stecker sind alle ordnungsgemäß, also keine kaputten PS/2-Anschlüsse.
Ich muss jetzt leider eine andere Tastatur anschließen (auch PS/2), die paar Knöpfe mehr hat. Die Cherry-Tastatur ist aber unschlagbar (für mich), ich würde die gerne wieder anschließen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen oder ein paar Ideen, was ich testen könnte? Will meine Cherry-Tastatur wieder haben!

Danke schonmal!

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2007)

da das Board neu ist wende dich an den Verkäufer und lass es wegen eines Verdachts umtauschen, auch wenns seltsam ist, dass andere Tastas gehen. ich würde nicht auch ne Cherry verzichten wollen  *Tastatur streichel*


----------



## CanYouHelpMe (11. Mai 2007)

Hattest du deine Tastatur auch an anderen Rechnern nochmal versucht.

Wenn da das Problem nicht auftaucht und du gut arbeiten kannst ist es doch ganz klar auf das board zurückzuführen.

Vielleicht hat es ja irgendwie nen schuss weg sozusagen, kommt schonmal vor
(obwohl ja andere Tastaturen ohne probleme bei dir funktionieren oder)


----------

